# 86 nissan 300zx power issues



## Drom96 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello again.. still fairly new but somewhat used to the action here but im having more trouble with the Z. so she starts.. very poorly.. wont stay running and my electronics are out of whack. when the car is off i can move my seat.. obviosuly they are electronic seats but thats about it.. but when i start the car, rev it up to about 7 thousand rpms and keep applying little bits of gas to keep it running then i get all my systems. i dont understand what is wrong and i doubt the guys at autozone even know the first thing about Z's so any advice is good advice.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's possible that the alternator is not charging properly. Make sure the battery is in good condition as well as the battery cable connectors. Insure that the alternator belt is tight. Check the voltage across the battery while the engine is running; it should be around 13 - 15 volts at 1500 rpm.

Insure that the 'charge warning light' in the dash is lit when ignition switch is in the run position but engine is not running (bulb check); if not, the bulb may be burned out or the wiring for it may be broken. When the engine is running, the light should be off. The 'charge warning light' circuitry must be operational in order for the alternator to function.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

What do you mean by "my electronics are out of whack?" What works and what doesn't? What starts to work after you keep the engine running? 

The seats should always work. They aren't switched with the key. 

The description you give sounds like a voltage problem, so all I can suggest is to check around for loose wires and have the battery tested.


----------

